# 10MFAN SHOWBOAT alto saxophone mouthpiece---The OFFICIAL Post



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I was told that the Showboat alto post with the Daddy-O info intermingled throughout it, made it confusing, so I have decided to separate them to take away any confusion. Sorry about that. This should be much clearer.

*6 clips showing some of what the Showboat alto can do:
*
LOVER MAN:





THERE IS NO GREATER LOVE:





MISTY:





STARS FELL ON ALABAMA:





IN THE WEE SMALL HOURS OF THE MORNING:





I LOVE YOU:


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

STEVE NEFF'S GREAT SHOWBOAT ALTO MOUTHPIECE REVIEW:

http://www.neffmusic.com/blog/2018/06/10mfan-showboat-alto-saxophone-mouthpiece-review/


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

Here's the fixed link to my Showboat review:

http://www.neffmusic.com/blog/2018/06/10mfan-showboat-alto-saxophone-mouthpiece-review/


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*** The 10MFAN Showboat alto mouthpiece alert ***

Beach Boys saxman Randy Leago playing Kokomo on his hard rubber 10MFAN Showboat mouthpiece with The Beach Boys a week ago.
Enjoy.

Still looking for a killer hard rubber alto mouthpiece that can be used for straight ahead jazz in a powerful Phil Woods vein, and also be used for smooth jazz, pop, blues, and contemporary...THIS IS IT.

The powerhouse guys are telling me this piece is perfect for the contemporary stuff, so right now I am only releasing the Daddy-O and the Showboat altos---as they do it all!!!
No need for a 3rd category, as the Showboat handles that perfectly too.

Body, depth, a rich core, great altissimo, and lots of power.
This alto mouthpiece fires it up!

Short teaser solo starts at 3:00





*
Come and experience a REAL difference in original design, hand-finished mouthpieces.

www.10mfan.com*


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I am glad this video convinced some of the modern guys to check out the Showboat. It’s incredibly versatile and can certainly more than handle Phil Woods through contemporary. 

I will post videos as they come in. 

Thank you guys.


----------



## SteveS (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm really picky about alto setup. I play lead alto in a couple bands, and sub in on a bunch of others. I also use alto along with tenor on combo gigs. I don't want much -- I just want a mpc that does it ALL.  I want lots of EASY power and projection, but I also want a fat, sweet "singing" sound... Nothing thin, raspy, or overly bright. Most mpcs I've used on alto compromised on one or more of these features, and I was reasonably happy. 

The Showboat does not compromise. 

It's a unique design, and not just yet another attempt to physically copy a Meyer. Yet the end result is that sweet singing, ringing Meyer-ish sound, very much in the Phil Woods arena. 

If you get ahold of one of these, you definitely will want to experiment with reeds, because you can get a good range of vibes from it. For me, I found my Vandoren Java Reds made it strongly on the bright side of things. Not thin or raspy, but maybe a little brighter than I wanted. But with a darker reed like a Gonzalez Local 627, it noticeably fattened up and rounded out. Again, to my ears, that Meyer-ish vibe a lot of us like, but on the slightly bright side of it. 

I first tried a friend's Showboat 6. Liked it a LOT, but it felt just slightly too closed for me. Still tons of power, though. Got a 7 from Mark and it was dead on.

The first thing that attracted me to the Showboat was how it sounded in the section, playing lead alto. Projecting over the section was just effortless, but you can also dial the sound down to a warm subtone. I thought in the section, it added a nice "ring" on top. 

Looking forward to trying it on a combo gig, but I definitely have high hopes because of its great flexibility.

Sooooo... can you tell I kinda like this mpc...? :-D

Steve


----------



## jd (Feb 2, 2003)

the clips sound great!!


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

SteveS said:


> I'm really picky about alto setup. I play lead alto in a couple bands, and sub in on a bunch of others. I also use alto along with tenor on combo gigs. I don't want much -- I just want a mpc that does it ALL.  I want lots of EASY power and projection, but I also want a fat, sweet "singing" sound... Nothing thin, raspy, or overly bright. Most mpcs I've used on alto compromised on one or more of these features, and I was reasonably happy.
> 
> The Showboat does not compromise.
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much! Guys are really going crazy for both of these models and deservedly so. Between these two models they do everything. If you need the extra punch and brights and punch, go with the Showboat but the Daddy-O certainly has plenty on its own, but in a sweeter way, in comparison. 
I'm really glad you are having fun with this peace I hope to hear a recording at some point. 
I had a guy tell me last week that he can do all his Sanborn stuff on the Showboat model and it's way better for him than his Dukoff superpower chamber metal! He said it has way more body and is far more versatile. There's just no Meyer bros that's going to do what this piece does. It's hard convincing some people because they have been brainwashed for so long thinking that the vintage mouthpiece designs are the end-all, but that's just not the case!
Those models were simply the modern mouthpieces of the time. The guys we love to listen to played on those because that's what was available at that time. If they were all around today they would have more choices.

It's just a matter of time with my two alto mouthpieces. They are already making big waves in the mouthpiece world.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

JD—- thank you very much. I will have more clips as they come in. I try all the modern mouthpieces to see what’s out there and I can assure you, I wouldn’t use anything but my pieces, because the designs are just that good. I sold vintage pieces for over three decades and there just isnt a vintage piece on the planet I would play over these two pieces. 

I wish everyone great luck with their journeys and I hope they get a chance to experience these mouthpieces.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*JEFF SNOW ON HIS 10MFAN SHOWBOAT ALTO 7 TIP*






*Come and experience a REAL difference in ORIGINAL design, hand-finished mouthpieces.

www.10mfan.com*


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*JAMES CARTER ON HIS 10MFAN SHOWBOAT ALTO .100
**

James sent this to me when he was at one of his favorite shops overseas.
Such a great guy and always fun to listen to.*






*Come and experience a REAL difference in ORIGINAL design, hand-finished mouthpieces.

www.10mfan.com*


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*JAMES CARTER ON HIS 10MFAN SHOWBOAT ALTO .100
*

*SMOOOOOOOOTH!*






*Come and experience a REAL difference in ORIGINAL design, hand-finished mouthpieces.

www.10mfan.com*


----------



## memphissax (Mar 10, 2009)

I just got a Showboat in the mail on Tuesday...WOW! I've NEVER played a piece like this! This is the ONLY alto piece I've ever played that absolutely NAILED the sound concept I've been looking for, and I was previously using a great playing vintage piece...like I said, PREVIOUSLY. No more! My Beechler "diamond dot" piece has been highly outmatched by the Showboat, and I don't feel the need to ever look at another alto piece again! THIS IS THE ONE!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank you very much!
I played on those diamond dots for many years but was never fully satisfied. My Showboat just beats up on those mouthpieces. No comparison. I’m really glad you got one of my altos and thank you for posting. 

Have fun with it and happy holidays!!!


----------



## SteveS (Feb 3, 2003)

memphissax said:


> I just got a Showboat in the mail on Tuesday...WOW! I've NEVER played a piece like this! This is the ONLY alto piece I've ever played that absolutely NAILED the sound concept I've been looking for, and I was previously using a great playing vintage piece...like I said, PREVIOUSLY. No more! My Beechler "diamond dot" piece has been highly outmatched by the Showboat, and I don't feel the need to ever look at another alto piece again! THIS IS THE ONE!


The Showboat really "does it" for me too. Had a big band gig last Saturday and got several compliments from band mates. The one suggestion I keep coming back to is to experiment with different brands of reeds. You really can change the character of the mpc in different directions depending on your reed choice. I used to love Marca Superieure (black box) 2.5, but shelved them a while back because they played a little TOO dark on a mpc I was using. The Showboat LOVES these reeds, though! Rounds just a little edge off the tone and fattens it up a bit. Marca is a very vibrant, responsive reed. There might be other reeds you like, but that's what really worked for me.

On the other hand, if it's perfect out of the box, you might not need to change a thing!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank you, Steve. Yes, lots of players are loving the Marca reeds with my Showboat and Daddy-O altos. 
Glad you are having fun with the Mpc!!!
Would love a recording for the website.


----------



## SteveS (Feb 3, 2003)

I'll see what I can do, Mark.  Been hard to sit still long enough lately. 

Might be interesting to have other Showboat and Daddy-O users post their reed experiences here. 

I will say that it plays a good bit more edgy with Vandoren Java red box. I like the Java reds a lot on some mpcs, and if you are looking for more edge, the Java reds might do it for you.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I had a post up for the Showboat with players reviews but I added the Daddy-O post to it, and it got messy with both things there. So I separated the posts, but wasn't able to take the other posts with me. 
No big deal...these are all over the world now and everyone knows about them. 
Glad guys are enjoying the alto pieces and I may add another to the mix...we'll see.


----------

